# Kessler Grundel als Köder?



## Anemone (12. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Hat von Euch schonmal einer probiert mit einer Kessler Grundel zu ködern? 
Also diese ***viehcher breiten sich bei uns am Rhein ja regelrecht seuchenartig aus.
Ständig hat man sie am Haken, egal ob auf Maden oder auf Wurm. Teilweise sind die Haken genauso groß wie die Grundel und die Biester beißen trotzdem da rein. #d

Nun haben wir schon ein paar Mal probiert dieses -zugegebenermaßen ziemlich eklige - Geschöpf als Köder für Wels zu nutzen.

Aber irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass kein Fisch da dran geht.#c Hat die Grundel denn tatsächlich Fressfeinde oder gehen wir nur davon aus, weil es eben ein kleiner Fisch ist?

Habt Ihr Erfahrungen damit gemacht??? Ist die Grundel vielleicht doch ein fängiger Köder?

#h


----------



## haubentaucher85 (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kessler Grundel als Köder?*

hi, hab von einem kollegen gehört, dass quappen ganz gut drauf gehen. der köpft die viecher aber vorher.

grüsse aus wien, haubentaucher 85


----------



## allrounderab (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kessler Grundel als Köder?*

schau mal in 5+6 plz fänge am main rein.meine die hatten dort einen ca 90 cm wels gefangen,der grundeln in sich hatte.ich schätze,dass die zander die auch nehmen.


----------



## Andal (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kessler Grundel als Köder?*

Diese Einwanderer werden mittelfristig von allen Räubern genommen werden. Warum auch nicht!? Sie sind weder giftig, noch wehrhafter, als Barsch, Kaulbarsch und Mühlkoppe. Außerdem sind sie lausige Schwimmer, somit langsam und leicht zu erbeuten.

Als Köderfisch, oder am Planseesystem, oder Tirolerhaken werden sie dann durchaus brauchbare Raubfischköder sein.


----------



## Doanaplantscha (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kessler Grundel als Köder?*

Ich habe hier an der Donau letztes Jahr mal eine geköpft und aufgezogen. Da hatte ich auf Anhieb eine große Aitn (Döbel) dran. Es hat auch bei gefangenen Hechten und Barschen so ausgesehen als haben sie Grundeln im Magen.


----------



## Wallerschreck (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kessler Grundel als Köder?*



allrounderab schrieb:


> schau mal in 5+6 plz fänge am main rein.meine die hatten dort einen ca 90 cm wels gefangen,der grundeln in sich hatte.ich schätze,dass die zander die auch nehmen.




Jupp das war mein Wels aber 90cm  hatte er leider noch nicht der war 20cm kleiner 

Das mit den Grundeln ist allerdings fakt. Zwei Stück die noch gut erkennbar waren hat er mir direkt nach der Landung vor die Füße gespuckt und beim Ausnehmen habe ich nochmal einige "Überreste" im Magen gefunden die von der Körperform stark nach Grundel aussahen.

PS: So Eklig finde ich die Viecher garnicht..sehen eigentlich sogar ganz hübsch aus aber es nervt schon ein bisschen das man (zumindest tagsüber) an den Viechern nahezu garnicht "vorbei" - angeln kann.

Ich gehe davon aus das die Grundel DER Brotfisch schlechthin für alle Räuber ist/wird. Sobald die Zanderschonzeit vorbei ist werde ich das mal Beweistechnisch angehen.


----------



## haubentaucher85 (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kessler Grundel als Köder?*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus das die Grundel DER Brotfisch schlechthin für alle Räuber ist/wird. Sobald die Zanderschonzeit vorbei ist werde ich das mal Beweistechnisch angehen.




hab mir für heuer das gleiche vorgenommen, da die grundeln jetzt schon ca 10 jahre die donau hier bevölkern sollten die räuber sie ja schon recht gut kennen.

wir können ja dann hier im ab berichten, würd mich auch interessieren wies bei anderen läuft.

grüsse aus wien, haubentaucher 85


----------



## laverda (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kessler Grundel als Köder?*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Jupp das war mein Wels aber 90cm  hatte er leider noch nicht der war 20cm kleiner
> 
> Hi Wallerschreck,
> hättste noch 1 - 2 Wochen gewartet, wäre dein Wels hier satt noch auf über 1 m "gewachsen" |supergri
> Ich werde die Viecher auf jeden Fall auch testen. Wenn die DER Futterfisch für Zander sein sollten, kommt an die Fliegenrute zukünftig auf jeden Fall ein Muddler.


----------



## Andal (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kessler Grundel als Köder?*



laverda schrieb:


> Wenn die DER Futterfisch für Zander sein sollten, kommt an die Fliegenrute zukünftig auf jeden Fall ein Muddler.



Richtig erkannt. Die Mühlkoppe ist ja auch eine Grundel und seit je her ein mehr als vorzüglicher Köderfisch! #h


----------



## rainbowrunner (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kessler Grundel als Köder?*

Um den Fred mal ein bißchen zu beleben, möchte ich auch mal über meine Erfahrungen diesbezüglich berichten.

An meinem Hausgewässer, dem Main, biete ich schon seit Wochen Grundeln als Köder in jeglichen Positionen an, Zielfisch Zander und andere Räuber.
Auf Pose, am Grund, aufgespritzt mit Luft zwecks Auftrieb, am Spinnsystem, ufernah, an Hafenanlagen, in der Fahrrinne und mir bekannten Zander-Hot-Spots (hab ich noch was vergessen?|supergri) ohne jeglichen Erfolg.
Einmal hatte ich nur einen Zander-Nachläufer, den ich im Kegellicht einer Laterne erkennen konnte. Zander sind definitiv da, seh sie ja öfters rauben. Denen sind hier z.Zt. aber auch mit anderen Methoden kaum beizukommen.
Deswegen gebe ich das "Projekt Grundel als Köder" noch nicht auf, da sie ja auf fast alles beißen, was man anbietet und als Köder somit reichlich zur Verfügung stehen ohne daß man extra stippen muß.
Hin und wieder hört man ja Meldungen, daß Grundeln in Mägen von Wallern gefunden wurden und von Rheinfischern auch Fangmeldungen. Muß aber lange danach suchen.
Alles andere nur Hypothesen, könnten, müßten....
Anscheinend traut sich keiner so richtig diese als Köder ernsthaft in Erwägung zu ziehen, sonst wäre vielleicht diese Thema auch gar nicht entstanden, sondern ein "Grundel-Köder erfolgreich - Fred".
Schaut man mal Nachts mit einer guten Lampe die ufernahen Steinschüttungen ab, so sieht man die Viecher oft massenhaft bewebungslos und gut getarnt an den Steinen kleben. Werden die von den Dämmerungs- und Nachträubern nicht erkannt ( vllt. ausgenommen Waller) und nicht mit Beutefisch assoziiert? Oder geben die vllt. ein Sekret ab, daß die Jäger fern hält ...? Auch wieder Hypothesen, aber vllt. wahr ???

Von wissenschaftlicher Seite wird sogar behauptet, die Grundeln seien nachtaktiv...., genau das Gegenteil ist der Fall. Wer oft nachtangelt, wird schon gemerkt haben, daß man da meist Ruhe vor den Viechern hat.
Weiß einer überhaupt etwas genaues, ausser deren Existenz??? |supergri

Hoffe, daß sich jetzt mal Boardies melden, die schon Fangerfolge auf Grundeln hatten bzw. Grundeln in Mägen gefangener Fische gefunden haben ( zumindest ich schaue immer was meine gefangenen Fische so fressen) oder weiterführende Beobachtungen machen konnten.

Ich muß zugeben, auch ich bin mittlerweise mißtrauisch geworden, was "Grundel als Köder" betrifft.

ps.
Ich werde heute aus Grundeln, Aal-Schwanzstücken und Kamber- Krebsen eine Boulliabaisse kochen und bei Gelingen evtl. in einem anderen Fred bekannt geben.:q

Gruß,  rainbowrunner


----------



## Anemone (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kessler Grundel als Köder?*

Ich habe vor ein paar Wochen einen schönen Barsch gefangen, der hat doch tatsächlich auf die Grundel gebissen. Ich denke aber der hat sich einfach nur verirrt.:q

Ansonsten probiere ichs weiterhin die Grundel anzubieten,( scheint ja bei manchen im AB tatsächlich zu funktionnieren) aber irgendwie findet da kein Fisch Gefallen dran...

Theorie I: 
die Räuber müssen erst noch checken, dass man die Dinger auch fressen kann.#c

Theorie II:
Die Räuber haben noch gar nicht entdeckt, dass Grundeln für sie Nahrung sein könnten.#c

Theorie III:
Grundeln schmecken den Räubern nicht, oder sind nicht attraktiv (z.B. nahrhaft) genug... aus welchen Gründen auch immer. #c

Theorie IV:
Die Räuber sind schon überfressen mit Grundeln, sodass sie gar keinen Hunger mehr haben, geschweigedenn, dass sie genau auf meine angebotene Grundel noch angewiesen wären.#c


Theorie V: 
Theorien I, II, II und IV sind alle falsch und es besteht gar kein Zusammenhang zwischen der allgemeinen Fangflaute und den Grundeln.#c

Fragen, Fragen, Fragen....|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Ich persönlich kann auch nicht bestätigen, dass die Grundel der Köder-Tipp schlechthin sein soll. Ich hab nur gemerkt, dass die Wollhandkrabben Spaß dran haben.


----------



## zandertex (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kessler Grundel als Köder?*

Hallo Anemone,Nr.4 deiner theoretischen Mutmaßung trifft den Nagel wohl auf den Kopf.Mann-Frau braucht nur mal Nachts im Uferbereich des Rheins mit eine hellen Lampe auf die Steine zu leuchten.Alles voll von den Biestern,die Steine sind belagert von Grundeln der 4-10 cm Klasse.Das ist doch wie ein gedeckter Tisch,für Zander und Co.Schon mal versucht den Köderfisch(Grundel) Nachts direkt unter der Rutenspitze max.1m vom Ufer,kurz unter der Wasseroberfläche anzubieten?

Grüße nach Kölle,Zandertex


----------



## Anemone (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kessler Grundel als Köder?*



zandertex schrieb:


> Hallo Anemone,Nr.4 deiner theoretischen Mutmaßung trifft den Nagel wohl auf den Kopf.Mann-Frau braucht nur mal Nachts im Uferbereich des Rheins mit eine hellen Lampe auf die Steine zu leuchten.Alles voll von den Biestern,die Steine sind belagert von Grundeln der 4-10 cm Klasse.Das ist doch wie ein gedeckter Tisch,für Zander und Co.Schon mal versucht den Köderfisch(Grundel) Nachts direkt unter der Rutenspitze max.1m vom Ufer,kurz unter der Wasseroberfläche anzubieten?
> 
> Grüße nach Kölle,Zandertex


 
Hm, nein, aber das wäre auch noch eine Überlegung. 
Wenn ich meine Grundel an den Steinpackungen anbiete (wo sie ja anscheinend neuerdings heimisch sind), interessiert das bis dato nur die Krabben.:c


----------



## Denni_Lo (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kessler Grundel als Köder?*

Ich tippe mal auf noch angewöhnen, wenn die Waller die erst allesammt entdecken dan wird die Grundel auch relativ stark nachgefragt als Beute. Besser wäre es zumindest...


----------



## Wallerschreck (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kessler Grundel als Köder?*

Die Waller haben sie längst entdeckt...problem ist nur warum sollte der Waller unter einer Million Grundeln die allesamt leicht zu fangen sind ausgerechnet die eine mit dem Haken drin nehmen


----------



## Anemone (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kessler Grundel als Köder?*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Die Waller haben sie längst entdeckt...problem ist nur warum sollte der Waller unter einer Million Grundeln die allesamt leicht zu fangen sind ausgerechnet die eine mit dem Haken drin nehmen


 
Klare Antwort, weil die Grundel an _meinem_ Haken hängt! :q
Die Fische wissen das anscheinend nicht zu schätzen.:g


----------



## Denni_Lo (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kessler Grundel als Köder?*

naja aber die Präsentation des Köders ist doch das A und O  das selbe kann man ja von allen KöFis sagen, ob nun Laube oder Plötze, wo viele sind muß man eben entsprechend nachhelfen.


----------



## Wallerschreck (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kessler Grundel als Köder?*

Aktuell denke ich mal ist das überangebot an Grundeln einfach zu viel. Deshalb vielleicht auch die wirklich krass schlechten Raubfischfänge dieses Jahr. Man kann nur hoffen das dieses Nahrungsüberangebot auch zu einem rasanten Anstieg der Raubfischpopulation führt so das sich das alles wieder relativiert. 
Derweil müssen wir eben fleißig versuchen trotz der widrigen Umstände einen Fisch an den Haken zu kriegen. 
Meine beiden Main-Waller dieses Jahr waren jedenfalls randvoll gefressen mit Grundeln.

PS: Ich denke mal das die Welse +1,50m sich nicht mehr mit Grundeln abgeben....wenn man hier mit großen Ködern gezielt fischt hat man wahrscheinlich garkeine so schlechten chancen.


----------



## rainbowrunner (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kessler Grundel als Köder?*

Haben gestern beim Nachtfischen am Main einen kleinen Walller, so um die 50cm, an den Steinpackungen entdeckt. Konten ihm dann sogar einen Tauwurm vor die Nase halten ,den er aber ignorierte und langsam verschwand. Später dann das gleiche Spiel noch einmal mit gleichem Ausgang. Grundeln waren jedenfalls keine mehr an den Steinen. Hat sich vllt vollgefressen.|supergri


----------



## rainbowrunner (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kessler Grundel als Köder?*

Ach, nochwas: Hatte gestern Nacht während einem starken Gewitter vermutlich einen Biss auf Grundel. Da sich aber meine Schnur in einem Krautfeld verfangen hatte und dann auch noch riß, nachdem ich damit das halbe Krautfeld abrasiert hatte, auch keinen Fisch zu sehen bekommen habe, reicht es leider noch nicht als Beweiskraft für Fängigkeit, ermutigt aber weiter Grundeln als Köder einzusetzen.


----------



## Wallerschreck (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kessler Grundel als Köder?*

Also ich versuchs beim Ansitz eigentlich immer mit einer Rute mit Wurm auf Aal und einer mit Köderfisch(Rotaug, Grundel) (ich stippe mir dann immer ein paar Grundeln mit nem 3cm Kopyto  )
Bisher hatte ich aber noch nichts auf Grundel..muss allerdings sagen das wir im Vergleich auch auf Rotauge dieses Jahr noch nichts gefangen haben also eine Tendenz kann ich auch noch nicht feststellen...bleiben aber immernoch die mit Grundeln vollgestopften Waller


----------



## rainbowrunner (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kessler Grundel als Köder?*

*Fangmeldung auf Grundel*

Konnte heute morgen am Main bei Rüsselsheim eine *72iger Rapfen , 3,7 kg* schwer, auf *Köfi- Grundel* landen.

*Also----, geht doch* :vik:


PS:  Mageninhalt: Jede Menge Grundeln, jeglicher Größe !!!

Gruß, rainbowrunner


----------



## Anemone (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kessler Grundel als Köder?*

Petri!

Das ist doch schonmal eine gute Nachricht!


----------



## Franky (2. August 2009)

*AW: Kessler Grundel als Köder?*

Moin moin,
ich darf mich für heute auch mal als Grundelkönig fühlen. Als ich das drölfzehnte Viech dran hatte, habe ich mit dem Zählen aufgehört. Aber leider tat sich an der Grundel, die ich fieser weise angebunden hatte , nichts...


----------



## rainbowrunner (3. August 2009)

*AW: Kessler Grundel als Köder?*

Von *Fischkopp 1961* wurde gestern im " Fänge am Main 2009 -Thread" ein Waller und ein Zander auf Grundel gemeldet.


----------



## rainbowrunner (25. August 2009)

*AW: Kessler Grundel als Köder?*

Kann wieder einen Fang auf Grundel melden....Hurra|supergri

Konnte am Main die Nacht einen 75iger Rapfen auf Grundel landen, nachdem sich auf Kaulbarsch nichts tat.


----------



## rainbowrunner (8. September 2009)

*AW: Kessler Grundel als Köder?*

Und wieder ein Fang auf Köfi-Grundel...

Konnte heute Nacht einen 60iger Zander und ein 58iger Waller landen.


----------



## WelsRheinMain (25. September 2010)

*AW: Kessler Grundel als Köder?*

Servus..

lange nicht mehr aktiv dieser Thread, aber ich muss ihn einfach mal ein Bissl auffrischen, denn es interessiert mich doch zu sehr:

@ rainbowrunner:
Bist du noch aktiv hier? Ich hoffe es doch...
Wie hast du den Zander auf Grundel ergattern können?

Danke für eine kurze Info..

Greetz


----------



## requin150 (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kessler Grundel als Köder?*

Gestern am Main mit Schwarzmundgrundel Bachforelle mit 35 cm gefangen.


----------



## ernie1973 (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kessler Grundel als Köder?*

Mein einziger "guter" Zander (69 cm) letztes Jahr biß auf eine Grundel!

Daneben gab es noch kleinere Zander, die mir aus den Fingern flutschten und auch einige kleinere Welse auf Grundeln!

Ernie


----------



## lsski (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kessler Grundel als Köder?*

Hallo Freunde 

DIE GRUNDEL MUß TOD SEIN !! und DARF nicht auf den BODEN liegen !!!

Buhnenspitze=

Antitangel 150g Blei mit 1m langer Schnur verlängert in den Wirbel Hängen. Perle Wirbel 50 cm Fluorocarbon Vorfach 02er DORSCHHAKEN .

Ab in die Strömung und Rute So hoch wie möglich !!

Das geht wie das Brezelbacken und die Zander sind ALLE gut SELBST gehakt und mann kann sie auch wenn sie zu klein sind zurücksetzen .........weil Zander sind sehr entpfindlich !!


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kessler Grundel als Köder?*



lsski schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde
> 
> DIE GRUNDEL MUß TOD SEIN !!



Na das versteht sich in Deutschland doch von selbst, oder? |bigeyes


----------



## Roy Digerhund (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kessler Grundel als Köder?*

Ich denke mal, dass(es soll ja Länder geben, wo es noch erlaubt ist mit lebendem Köfi zu fischen) die Grundel sonst Richtung Grund zieht und somit die Montage nicht funktioniert.
Gruss ROY


----------



## hulkhomer (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kessler Grundel als Köder?*

Da ich die nächsten Tage an die Donau fahre (vordergründig um meine Eltern zu besuchen  ) würde mich mal interessieren, wie sich die Sache mit den kleinen Rackern entwickelt hat. Funktionieren sie als Köder für Zander und Waller? Welche Montage (einfach an der Strömungskante auf Grund, an den Fuss der Steipackung,...)?


----------



## Pikebite (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kessler Grundel als Köder?*



hulkhomer schrieb:


> Da ich die nächsten Tage an die Donau fahre (vordergründig um meine Eltern zu besuchen  ) würde mich mal interessieren, wie sich die Sache mit den kleinen Rackern entwickelt hat. Funktionieren sie als Köder für Zander und Waller? Welche Montage (einfach an der Strömungskante auf Grund, an den Fuss der Steipackung,...)?



Ja, sie funzen. Meines Erachtens kannst du die Biester verwenden wie jeden anderen Köderfisch. Ich hab sogar schon Rapfen damit gefangen.


----------

